

Review my startup: vistrac.com - endtwist
http://vistrac.com

======
endtwist
Just to give you all a little background: This business originally started
under another name, Tapefailure, but unfortunately, I had to shut it down due
to major problems with the way the analytics were condensed (PHP caused major
problems). However, I was determined not to let this idea go...

So, I've spent over a year re-planning and redeveloping the entire thing from
scratch. This service will analyze everything from where users click, to where
they pay attention when scrolling. It takes the concept of sites like UserFly
one step further and breaks down the data _for you_.

I just launched today, so please let me know what you think.

~~~
mattyb
The site and intro slideshow look amazing. The demo is nice and the FAQ is
helpful.

I'd sign up, but it's down now :-(

~~~
paraschopra
Any idea how the slideshow was made? It indeed looks completely amazing.

~~~
cl3m
from a quick look at the source:
<http://www.electricprism.com/aeron/slideshow/>

------
irrelative
Very nice, and very appealing.

Some impressions from the demo:

Resolutions appear to be backwards to what I'm used to seeing -- I'm used to
'width by height.'

Demo page says I've received 0 visits. Maybe make the demo page some live data
for vistrac or something -- that reads strangely.

Oops, can't click around more right now... looks like your site went down.

(shameless plug, I run <http://sitecanary.com/> \-- check it out :)

------
alex_c
Getting a "502 Bad Gateway".

~~~
endtwist
Seems the server had a little case of stage fright. Sorry, everyone! (And it
should be fine now.)

------
bdmac97
Very cool. Nice to see some other options in this field. I have used userfly
in the past and was not very impressed. I am currently using CrazyEgg and
think this is more of a competitor to that than to userfly. The site looked
very clean and well organized. I think CrazyEgg has you one-upped a bit with
its confetti view showing referrers w/different colors but I imagine you're
aware of that and considering adding it.

I would also like to invite you to add your app to my site, launchly. Launchly
is all about getting feedback and attention for new web apps like yours. We
track all aspects of your launch to help you see how you are doing and decide
what changes to make. <http://www.launchly.com>

------
terpua
Congrats on your persistence. I like the homepage - clean. I also like the
freemium model packages. I have never seen the form metrics before and looks
quite useful.

Was that a feature based on feedback?

~~~
endtwist
The form metrics feature was, in fact, based on feedback. I had some very
basic form analytics in Tapefailure, but got a number of requests asking for
more. I gave it a lot of consideration and came up with the current version as
my initial solution.

------
jusob
Looks good. However, I think there are a couple of features missing:

* referrer: web sites, direct access, search. Make a list of website referrers (with the exact page), percentage between direct access/search/referrer, and where they land

* time spent of each page

* path people are taking: 60% page A, them 30% page B + 60% pace C + 10% left

------
johng
The pricing seems really high for such limited amount of sessions/users
tracked.

------
tdavis
Looks nice; I think a lot of people (myself included) have wanted some kind of
all-inclusion analytics package for a long time. The pricing seems rather
high, though.

------
huhtenberg
Consider using something other than Lucida family for Windows visitors. It
looks rather sloppy when rendered compared to Arial or other native OS fonts.

------
nkohari
It was looking interesting... now I'm getting 502 Bad Gateway errors. Looks
like whatever FastCGI was running behind nginx went away...

~~~
endtwist
Sorry about that. I'm having a few minor problems that didn't pop up during
testing; nothing that can't be fixed with a process restart, but will be
fixed.

------
weatherboard
what kind of data portability features are there (I can't see any)? Would love
to know my data can be ripped as .csv and taken with me should i choose to,
especially on the paid plans.

cheers.

------
paraschopra
endtwist, I have been exploring pricing options for my behavioral targeting
and optimization startup (<http://www.wingify.com/>) and was wondering how did
you arrive at this pricing. Did you test the pricing? Or did you took an idea
from your competitors' pricing and upped it a little bit? I am curious because
your competitors (ClickTale, CrazyEgg, etc.) have a more affordable pricing.

~~~
endtwist
Compared with CrazyEgg and ClickTale, I think the prices are actually very
affordable.

CrazyEgg, while great for click analytics, does not offer scroll or form
analytics.

On the other hand, ClickTale does, but they price by Page Views (individual
pages), not Sessions (all pages browsed by a single visitor). If you do the
math (assume 2 pages/visitor @ 20,000 page views for $99/month is equal to
only 10,000 sessions), ClickTale is actually more expensive.

Of course, I'll have to let my potential customers decide the pricing, but I
tried to choose prices that fit within the current market.

~~~
netsp
It might be a interesting idea options other then subscription.

For example, many someone might want to use this to audit a site. You need a
data collection period (maybe collect data on x visits and then stop) then
access to the analysis tools.

You could price that as a one off package.

------
MicahWedemeyer
My first thought was: "How is this different from Google Analytics?" I imagine
that's the 800 lbs gorilla you're dealing with, right? So, it might be
worthwhile to just throw that in my face right when I show up. Tell me why I
should pay money for something I can already get for free.

(Note: I'm not saying your site isn't worth the money, just that I was unable
to immediately determine what differentiates you.)

------
Derrek
When looking at the pricing page, my first question was, "How exactly does
this site calculate a visitor session?" If I visit a site on June 1st and then
go back on June 7th is that one Visitor Session or two?

Maybe put an asterisk next to the term Visitor Session and then define how
you'll calculate that metric in the paragraphs below.

------
there
i signed up for a free account and saw "email (username)" and immediately just
put a username. after submitting the form i just got the plain text error "bad
email" with no other explanation. you may want to make the error messages
friendlier and show the user the form data again, not just a white page with
"bad email".

also, after receiving the script code and then clicking through, i was
prompted to login again. not sure if that's an error or intentional but it
seemed weird.

i put the script code on a couple sites and will see what kind of data it
produces over the next few days.

the new _vt_* cookies sent by your script caught me by surprise when loading
my site. i guess _vt_* reminds me of the old microsoft frontpage extension
junk (_vti_bin, etc.) which triggered some bad memories.

------
buckwild
If I change the number variable in this line in the script:

VisTrac.SetAccount(number);

to a different number than what was assigned to me, will I be messing with
other people's stats?

Other than that, it looks good. I like it. I think I may use it.

------
sfphotoarts
For me signup failed. I get a near blank page (it says 'None'), however, the
url shows "bad_email". I think it doesn't like email addresses of the form
foo+bar@gmail.com - which is a valid email address and in common use, as in
foobar+vistrac@gmail.com

------
datums
Looks like an nginx error at the moment. Probably to much HN traffic ?

------
qeorge
Great signup flow, incredibly fast. Very happy I could setup my account
without having to confirm the email.

Its running on a client's site now, looking forward to seeing some data.

------
mrphoebs
Its awesome. Love the vision and execution. Wish I could afford it.

~~~
csomar
Yes, that's expensive. The free version is, but a very simple demo.

------
sunilshenoy
<http://vistrac.com/register/create>

Got a message saying 'none'. Would have loved to try it.

------
fauigerzigerk
Sorry that I can't really add anything of substance, but I want to mention
that I hate moving parts on a home page. Looks good and useful otherwise.

------
csomar
I won't repeat what everyone said: It's great!

One thing: It's not SEO optimized and uses lot of pictures instead of text

------
netsp
I can only see the summary report in the demo.

------
vaksel
pretty cool, you'll probably get a call from Google in the near future

~~~
paraschopra
Instead, I think the next version of Google Analytics would put a lot of
companies out of business

------
shiranaihito
Looks really smooth!

